# Snaking



## SL92 (Feb 18, 2008)

It's been on my mind, and has been a controversy in Mario Kart DS. I'm pretty sure I heard that snaking is confirmed in MKWii, who is going to be snaking, and who is against it?

I for one enjoy snaking.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2008)

I disagree with all those who say Snaking is cheating because Nintendo put it in the game for a reason.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2008)

If Nintendo kept it, that tells you they don't consider it cheating at all.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't snake unfortunately but I never needed it when I did play online.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 18, 2008)

I plan to snake once again.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 18, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I plan to snake once again.


 I love how you do this but hate all the stuff in SSB


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 18, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You stole my post.      

But yes, I do plan on snaking the same way I plan on using advanced techniques in Brawl. But lets stay away from Brawl in this topic, because I can see the disagreements coming already...


----------



## Micah (Feb 18, 2008)

I can snake but find it tiresome and annoying. I'd rather it not be in it.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 18, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There's a huge difference between snaking and ssb glitching.  Snaking is using something in the game repeatedly.  Glitching is well not using what was given repeatedly it's glitching things that were given (way different than snaking).  You're trying to tell me that I think turbo boosting is glitching.  Snaking = turbo boosting.    L-cancel = ???uhh glitch, SHFFLL-UP = ???uh glitch.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Both give a upper hand, regardless.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 18, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, but please lets not start on that (well, we already did, but lets not let it continue).


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 19, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your words don't make sense >_<


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 19, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Try reading the other posts... We want to stay on the topic of snaking, not advanced techniques in Melee or Brawl even though they are pretty much the same. 

And yeah Prop, I know the advanced techs in Melee and I don't get it either


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 19, 2008)

is snaking really confirmed or just the turbo boost, cause they could have set something to prevent use of it repeatedly...

and since when was l-cancel a glitch... wavedashing is pretty much a glitch but l-cancel is back again and I think it was meant to, it is all about timing just as the down l dodge is or so may other things...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> is snaking really confirmed or just the turbo boost, cause they could have set something to prevent use of it repeatedly...
> 
> and since when was l-cancel a glitch... wavedashing is pretty much a glitch but l-cancel is back again and I think it was meant to, it is all about timing just as the down l dodge is or so may other things...


 It's true, L-canceling was never a glitch, aaaand,



> SHFFLL-UP = ???uh glitch.



That is not a glitch either. It is simply a combination of several basic techniques to form an advanced one, I'll walk you through:

SH- Short Hop. Not a glitch in any way, and is back in Brawl.
FF- Fast Fall. A basic technique, to land quickly.
L- Stands for L-canceling. Again, a basic technique that's back in Brawl.
UP- Technically called AUA or Uair, the basic Up+A attack in midair is definitely not a glitch.


----------



## TheGremp (Feb 19, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Sporge27 said:
			
		

> is snaking really confirmed or just the turbo boost, cause they could have set something to prevent use of it repeatedly...
> 
> and since when was l-cancel a glitch... wavedashing is pretty much a glitch but l-cancel is back again and I think it was meant to, it is all about timing just as the down l dodge is or so may other things...


It's true, L-canceling was never a glitch, aaaand,



> SHFFLL-UP = ???uh glitch.



That is not a glitch either. It is simply a combination of several basic techniques to form an advanced one, I'll walk you through:

SH- Short Hop. Not a glitch in any way, and is back in Brawl.
FF- Fast Fall. A basic technique, to land quickly.
L- Stands for L-canceling. Again, a basic technique that's back in Brawl.
UP- Technically called AUA or Uair, the basic Up+A attack in midair is definitely not a glitch. [/quote]
 QFT. SHFFL is basically the same as you say snaking is, only you do different moves and don't repeat it.

there's nothing glitchy about it! it's a COMBO.

There's absolutely no way short hop is a glitch, it'snot even an "advanced" technique. it's a basic technique.  Same for fast falls, it's a form of DI basically. I can't see how something that was programmed into Brawl in order to help people get back to the ledge (or fall faster) would be a glitch.  Simple one-button/tilt moves like that don't come by mistake.  L-cancelling is confirmed to be back, and if they thought it was a glitch, they wouldn't let it back into the game. they put it back on purpose. and.. um... why would doing an up-air attack be a glitch?

None of those moves are a glitch, and there's nothing glitchy about the SHFFL, it's a combo that people use to quickly use their air attacks, because many character's air moves are stronger than their ground moves.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> is snaking really confirmed or just the turbo boost, cause they could have set something to prevent use of it repeatedly...
> 
> and since when was l-cancel a glitch... wavedashing is pretty much a glitch but l-cancel is back again and I think it was meant to, it is all about timing just as the down l dodge is or so may other things...


Wavedashing isn't a glitch either.

It's using the game physics to your advantage. Its simply air-dodging to the floor, making your character waveland in the floor.

There's nothing glitchy in that.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@SN: 

"SHFFLL-UP" Uhm.. ???. 

I think you mean SHFFL, which means, Short Hop Fast Fall Laser, used by Fox and Falco in Melee. And its not a glitch either.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 19, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I think you mean SHFFL, which means, Short Hop Fast Fall Laser, used by Fox and Falco in Melee. And its not a glitch either.


 My above post explained SHFFLing, Short Hop Fast Fall L-cancel


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I think you mean SHFFL, which means, Short Hop Fast Fall Laser, used by Fox and Falco in Melee. And its not a glitch either.


My above post explained SHFFLing, Short Hop Fast Fall L-cancel    			 [/quote]
 It refers to Laser also. There's also SHFFDL (Double Laser).

It has to be specified.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 19, 2008)

Could someone explain snaking to me and how to do it?


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 19, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Could someone explain snaking to me and how to do it?


 Sure. Snaking is a technique used in Mario Kart DS which involves quickly powersliding to the left and right giving you short speedboosts which in turn makes you go much faster than simply driving in a straight line. So It's pretty much pressing R, then pressing left and right until you get a boost, then doing the same thing once again, but in the other direction. If this is too confusing, check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnX4l8UoQUc

Hope that helped Prop


----------



## SL92 (Feb 19, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, that should help everyone because it helped me. I <3 that video


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 19, 2008)

If I were to use snaking I would only do so online. (so really never) It looks like a good technique to know for tournaments but I can understand how it takes away some fun and the feel of MK. 

I am pretty sure it wasn't meant to be put in the game. It really isn't one thing your doing but a combination of power boosts. 

Snaking would definitely be helpful in battle if you are running away from someone who is on your tail.


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> If I were to use snaking I would only do so online. (so really never) It looks like a good technique to know for tournaments but I can understand how it takes away some fun and the feel of MK.
> 
> I am pretty sure it wasn't meant to be put in the game. It really isn't one thing your doing but a combination of power boosts.
> 
> Snaking would definitely be helpful in battle if you are running away from someone who is on your tail.


 It's freakin' annoying on wifi when you don't know how to counter it.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 19, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When I didn't know how to snake, I countered with blue shells    			 Items FTW! Only thing is, some people dodge blue shells by snaking.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 19, 2008)

I just think snaking is a stupid thing to have in it... who in their right mind would go go karting swerving left and right, and the fact that it makes them go faster makes no sense!  I never really liked the turbo boost , a power slide is understandable but why is a boost after needed?


----------



## SL92 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I just think snaking is a stupid thing to have in it... who in their right mind would go go karting swerving left and right, and the fact that it makes them go faster makes no sense! I never really liked the turbo boost , a power slide is understandable but why is a boost after needed?


Well, people snake for a number of obvious reasons, if that's what you're asking... to basically make themselves better and win, same deal with Smash Bros. Competitiveness are what these games are usually about, along with fun and excitement.

I'm raising my hand for "who goes swerving left and right", and my doctor says I'm mostly sane. h43r: Not in real life, mind you, this IS a game. That's like asking if people really go outside double jumping, throwing items, and have damage bars in real fights.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 19, 2008)

It's pretty much impossible to not snake and beat a snaker who knows what they are doing.  And snaking is murder on your thumbs but it's fun.  If anyone thinks they can prove that wrong I'll play them (me being the snaker of course, excluding courses that are against snaking for example rainbow road).


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I just think snaking is a stupid thing to have in it... who in their right mind would go go karting swerving left and right, and the fact that it makes them go faster makes no sense! I never really liked the turbo boost , a power slide is understandable but why is a boost after needed?


Well, people snake for a number of obvious reasons, if that's what you're asking... to basically make themselves better and win, same deal with Smash Bros. Competitiveness are what these games are usually about, along with fun and excitement.

I'm raising my hand for "who goes swerving left and right", and my doctor says I'm mostly sane. h43r: Not in real life, mind you, this IS a game. That's like asking if people really go outside double jumping, throwing items, and have damage bars in real fights. [/quote]
Yea. I double jump all the time and do an air whammy bar.

But yea Sproge, Mario games are meant to be really unrealistic.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 19, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. I double jump all the time and do an air whammy bar.

But yea Sproge, Mario games are meant to be really unrealistic. [/quote]
 well it is partially realism (not much though), but also just the fact that it makes the game less fun for those who A. can't snake, B. really dislike doing it, and C. have arthritis, and because they want to keep their thumbs functional can't snake.

I like mario kart because it is supposed to be a game most anyone can win at least sometime,but with someone snaking it really kills that.


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it is partially realism (not much though), but also just the fact that it makes the game less fun for those who A. can't snake, B. really dislike doing it, and C. have arthritis, and because they want to keep their thumbs functional can't snake.

I like mario kart because it is supposed to be a game most anyone can win at least sometime,but with someone snaking it really kills that. [/quote]
 Fortunately for you, and other people who are afraid of advanced gaming, Mario Kart Wii will have toned-down snaking, to a degree.



> Well, with the new powersliding mechanic it makes it difficult for quick fingers to get more boosts than the racers with slower fingers. So perhaps this is Nintendo's way of combating the awkward "love it/hate it" snaking mechanic.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 19, 2008)

They probably slowed it down so it's barely an advantage and just to make it something that won't even help you win.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 19, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it is partially realism (not much though), but also just the fact that it makes the game less fun for those who A. can't snake, B. really dislike doing it, and C. have arthritis, and because they want to keep their thumbs functional can't snake.

I like mario kart because it is supposed to be a game most anyone can win at least sometime,but with someone snaking it really kills that. [/quote]
 I agree with you. I think friend codes are good here in that you can actually set rules like snaking with people you know.


----------



## Justin (Feb 19, 2008)

I dislike snaking, and I'm glad that it's toned down in MK Wii. Snaking is exactly why I don't play MKDS anymore.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 19, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I dislike snaking, and I'm glad that it's toned down in MK Wii. Snaking is exactly why I don't play MKDS anymore.


 I second that notion. It's hard to find an opponent that doesn't snake, and it leaves me in the dust, cuz I got like some American, Chinese and Japanese person snaking and leaving me like 2 laps behind.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2008)

Snaking ruined online, and it will once again, ruin online.

I honestly don't care about winning, and if you like snaking that's great, go snake all you want... but do it with other snakers, no need to be a douche and do it when nobody else is.

Apparently I'm one of the only ones here who is perfectly content driving in circles throwing turtle shells at people... everyone else has to snake because you'll go a little faster. : |


Looks like it's LAN for me again this round, oh well, that's where all the real fun is. I like playing with people who are an arms reach away, not some fat kid in Wisconsin who does nothing else all day.


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 20, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 20, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 20, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 20, 2008)

> Of course, the question of "snaking" came up, whether multiplayer games are going to boil down to what's happened with Mario Kart DS: players simply powerdrifting on every possible straightaway as rapidly as possible. Well, with the new powersliding mechanic it makes it difficult for quick fingers to get more boosts than the racers with slower fingers. So perhaps this is Nintendo's way of combating the awkward "love it/hate it" snaking mechanic



http://wii.ign.com/articles/852/852952p2.html


----------



## JJH (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm kind of torn on the whole snaking/no snaking matter.

I think in racing, it shouldn't be included. Some people just can't do it, and that's like giving an infinite supply of speed-boost items to whoever can do it. Plus, the race is more fun when you're concentrating on RACING skills and not swerving side-to-side skills.

On the other hand, I don't have a problem in it in battle mode. It's a challenging way to dodge attacks, but the speed boost doesn't help as much as in race mode. Plus, when you realise you've got .5 seconds to "snake away" from a blue shell, it lowers the playing field a bit.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> > Of course, the question of "snaking" came up, whether multiplayer games are going to boil down to what's happened with Mario Kart DS: players simply powerdrifting on every possible straightaway as rapidly as possible. Well, with the new powersliding mechanic it makes it difficult for quick fingers to get more boosts than the racers with slower fingers. So perhaps this is Nintendo's way of combating the awkward "love it/hate it" snaking mechanic
> 
> 
> 
> http://wii.ign.com/articles/852/852952p2.html


 Hmm...

well hey if it's gone, that'd be nice. If it's still there, none of my friends do it so it's fine.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 20, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 20, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 20, 2008)

I used to think I was good when I didn't snake, but honestly, you're pretty much a noob if you don't snake.  By saying noob I mean not close to being skilled as the top.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 20, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 One is special motion of your thumbs and using a technique in the game one is glitching the game's physics and moves that aren't even normal.


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2008)

RUN snflamewar.exe 

shutdown -s -t 60


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 20, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So technically I can call you noob at Melee because you don't use advanced techs. Sounds good.     

But prefer to use a less derogatory name, such as non-snakers. Or in Melee's case, average smashers.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 20, 2008)

I am seriously offended someone called me a noob, I'm like, pwnt.


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi SN.

I have a question for you.

If someone doesn't snake they are a 'n00b' in your logic?

Also, you refuse to play a course that is not snake-friendly?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You mean one is a carpal tunnel inducing movement of the thumbs.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah snaking is technicaly taking advantage of the game's physics, just like the 'glitches' in Melee.


----------

